# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  لوجه ناصع البياض...

## مجودة

يا أعضاء وزوار منتدانا الحبيب

سأبدء بالمقادير: 
ملعقة كبيرة أرز أبيض مفروم أي مطحون جيدا حتي يصبح متل الدقيق 
ملعقة صغيرة حليب عادي 
ملعقة صغيرة الليمون الحامض 
قطعة جبن 
يخلط الكل جيداً حتى يصبح متجانساً مثل قناع تم يوضع على الوجه لمدة ربع ساعة حتى تحسي بيه نشف.ثم بعد ذلك تقشرين الوجه وتغسلينه بالماء الدافئ ثم الماء البارد.عند الإنتهاء سوف تلاحضين الفرق الشاسع بياض ونقاوة لاتوصفان. 


منقول للأمانة

----------


## اسيا

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Rahma Queen

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووره مجوده

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

